# Porsche Boxter S for £1000



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

On wheeler dealers tonight !


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Deal of the century


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

watching it now. what a bargain


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Hell of a bargain especially now they have fixed the gearbox with an oil change!


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

The previous owner was a Porsche forum member , surely they would have recommended a gearbox oil change. Chances are he was told it was a 5k bill.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I was going to say it probably has an oil problem before I saw this thread. I cant get the new wheeler dealers - is it only on Sky?


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes Discovery


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Looks good finished but could of fine with a good machine polishing some of the side shots looked a bit swirly


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice turn out


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

This programme makes me wish I had sky!


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

good turnout by edd once again but why leave the wheel centres silver on black alloys?


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I watched it earlier, and was about to offer them a pat on the back.... Then they spend over a grand ' upgrading ' the lights.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Dont get me wrong...i love the programme..

..but....no way there wasnt a cost associated with cleaning it, especially a sthere was mold inside and the roof was green...they didnt show that in the end. They also spent alot of unnecessary money on things that didnt need doing considering they are trying to maximise profit.

Also...engine oil change? filters..air, fuel.....plugs....service cost????......you cant tell me they never had it serviced and there werent any parts for it !!!!

As much a si love watching it...it really is staring to get very unrealistic...............


----------



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

Was the gear box oil change a permanent fix? Or will it go again couple thousand miles down the line.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

i dont get how it worked in tiptronic but not standard and an oil change fixed it ? that said there wasnt any swarf lurking in there . it looked good in the end . also i wonder if they are inspected before he road tests them ? i also noticed those tyres on the refurbed wheels looked a bit ropey . 

And why fit new cats i wouldve welded those shields back on


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

I enjoy "wheeler Dealers" it's one of the best motoring based shows on the box. Now maybe I'm just getting cynical but some of the shows just scream set-up from starte to finish.

So some bloke just happens to have a Boxster up for £1500, so a rock bottom price to begin with, but within minutes following Mikes magic test drive he is willing to part with it for just a £1000 (it's worth more than that as a scrap non-runner) The guy has been a member of the owners club so unless he's a complete dimwit must know the score. Or has more money than sense, but judging by his tarty lockup I doubt it.

Then as if by magic Ed, zeros in on changing the transmission filter without so much as a check of the fault codes. And I know he has a wiz-bang fault code reader we've seen it in previous episodes. (I wounder, could he have been tipped off or had inside information?) 

He then bug gers about with some highly elaborate disk skimming gizmo when he could have just as easily have whipped off the disks and had them skimmed.

Law of averages says now and again they have to buy a wrong-un.

Show is a good showcase for various trimmers and the odd gizmo, but sometime it stretches the truth just that little bit too much. Still a good show though.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

DampDog said:


> I enjoy "wheeler Dealers" it's one of the best motoring based shows on the box. Now maybe I'm just getting cynical but some of the shows just scream set-up from starte to finish.
> 
> So some bloke just happens to have a Boxster up for £1500, so a rock bottom price to begin with, but within minutes following Mikes magic test drive he is willing to part with it for just a £1000 (it's worth more than that as a scrap non-runner) The guy has been a member of the owners club so unless he's a complete dimwit must know the score.
> 
> ...


Skimming the discs on the car is far better than off it.

You are guaranteed to be machining the disc true to how it is mounted on the car.

It is a good programme but they do often underplay the costs by a margin.

Watching one the other night they apparently had a car painted for £900.

They do make £1000 profit sound like a great achievement but I would like to know how many hours are actually spent on some of the cars.

Obviously if they are spending more than roughly 15 hours being a garage, then £1000 would hardly cover overhead costs.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

A couple of detailers off here do actually finish the cars for them  ...... sometimes.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Yeah, I just wonder how many hours really goes into some of these cars and just how many of these "jobs" are done at mates rates that no-one else would get close to.

Did enjoy the Boxster, and Range-Rover episodes though, it is good entertainment. And in all fairness Ed, does normally say you could do this at home but it would take longer and be a pain without a proper lift/ramp.


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> A couple of detailers off here do actually finish the cars for them  ...... sometimes.


They mustn't have done the boxster, it was full of swirls on the turntable at the end!


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

heavyd said:


> They mustn't have done the boxster, it was full of swirls on the turntable at the end!


I spotted that too, holograms were everywhere. It looks like Ed just ran his rotary across it with some compound.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

To be fair though old ed does seem quite handy with the spanners . Worst episode i saw was when they reused a cambelt on a cosworth ! Why would you do that !


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Johnr32 said:


> I spotted that too, holograms were everywhere. It looks like Ed just ran his rotary across it with some compound.


Clocked that too, the episode where they did a Porsche 914 , Ed used a 3M rotary and compounds to revitalise the paint , he put the compound directly onto the paint , wet the pad ( to avoid burn he said ) and his technique was to be cringed at:doublesho


----------

